# What mud tire on my lifted 06 foreman 500



## 89ezgo (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey guys new forum I have a 06 foreman 500 2inch lift jetted pipe an k&n it has worn out 31 silverback I want get a new set but not 30s what a good size outlaw or vampire to run in mud an water on this bike I was thinking 29.5 out laws or 28inch vampires. Let me no what you guys think thanks


----------



## Cameron (Jun 17, 2014)

29.5 Laws get my vote.


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

Laws!


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 OL2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## 89ezgo (Jun 19, 2014)

ya what i was thinking after all the good word about them. would it be a good idea to run 29.5x9.5x12 all away around the bike or just run them in the front and go with little wider in the rear like 10x12 what u guys think


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

I like to run S/W but that's just me


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 OL2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

I would run all skinniest on that bike be less for it to pull


----------



## 89ezgo (Jun 19, 2014)

I was thinking of doing that also with the skinny all way around. you think even in the rear still paddle good in pretty deep water??? thinking the 29.5x9.5x12 was going be my option...


----------



## 89ezgo (Jun 19, 2014)

Also ive heard the 28' laws would be just about same hight as my 30inch backs is.that true


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

28 OL2's maybe... but not original 28" Laws... I could be wrong though


----------



## 89ezgo (Jun 19, 2014)

anyone else have any output on the sizes of these tires are the 28 original out laws about the same size as a new 30 silverback at full tread or would a 29.5 be the same my 30s are about at end of there life and they rub in the front good but just at the finder bracket when turning not at all when riding Im stuck with should I go with 28x9.50x12 29.5x10x12


----------

